# Latest Thing in Airline Torture!



## Bob Dylan (Sep 10, 2010)

Yahoo! News has a story with pics of the latest thing in new and improved airline acessories to make your flight match the bs you have to put up with @ the airport! :angry:

Seats that don't recline, have even less pitch than the current cattle cars and Irish and Chinese low fare carriers are petitioning to allow standing room tickets on short flights!  The leader in dreaming up new idiotic ways to torment their pax, Spirit, is also interested in both these "new and improved" ideas! :help:


----------



## boxcar479 (Sep 10, 2010)

That's crazy.  I guess I'll add Spirit to my no-fly list


----------



## the_traveler (Sep 10, 2010)

I have a new idea - but don't tell the airlines or else it may come true!

Why not do away with the seats altogether. You can have one "row" standing up straight, and the next "row" hanging by their feet from the ceiling!




The airlines could fit more people on the planes!





Who knows, it might even give new meaning to the old saying "Coffee, Tea or Me?" also!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 10, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I have a new idea - but don't tell the airlines or else it may come true!
> 
> Why not do away with the seats altogether. You can have one "row" standing up straight, and the next "row" hanging by their feet from the ceiling!
> 
> ...


Thought they already did this on third world trains! Probably the low fare airlines are constantly scouting for more ways to stack 'em deep and fly 'em cheap!  :help: :help: :help: Good one Dave! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Sep 10, 2010)

jimhudson said:


> The leader in dreaming up new idiotic ways to torment their pax, Spirit, is also interested in both these "new and improved" ideas!


Take a good look at Ryanair and _then_ tell me Spirit is any sort of leader in this field.

Southwest may have started discounted operations, but they kept it within reason and are now among the airlines with the most "frills" and fewest fees. Meanwhile Ryanair was the first to begin full scale experimenting to see just how much passengers would tolerate before they gave up. So far they've yet to find that breaking point. Perhaps there will always be folks who will try to "cheat the system" by flying carriers with endless lists of extra fees in the hope they can still scrape by with a cheaper ticket than the next guy. This is the logical conclusion of the Walmart age and I don't see any sort of reversal coming in my lifetime.

http://www.ryanair.com/en/questions/table-of-fees


----------



## gswager (Sep 11, 2010)

New class name below coach class level- sardine!


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Sep 11, 2010)

Next they will charge a oxygen surcharge for breathing the air and pay per use seat-belts that you have to deposit a quarter to unlock them and charge you to look out the windows(charge 25 cents and the window shade will retract for 5 minutes)


----------



## jis (Sep 11, 2010)

the_traveler said:


> I have a new idea - but don't tell the airlines or else it may come true!
> 
> Why not do away with the seats altogether. You can have one "row" standing up straight, and the next "row" hanging by their feet from the ceiling!
> 
> ...


I think large dog kennels could be used as human containers which can be stacked many high in rows. Much tighter packing possibly than just vertical. Also no problem with safety and seat belts and what nots. Where exactly are you going to bounce off to when the plane hits turbulance. Just secure the kennels to clamps on the floor and then on each kennel, just like they do with double stack containers. 

All in jest of course....


----------



## Lumpy (Sep 11, 2010)

*Just wait 'til RyanAir adopts the U.S. Air Force C-17 style. Good ol' longitudinal seating, rows of 1-2-1. The middle rows are back-to-back. You get to stare at whoever is directly across from you. Oh, it's coming.*


----------

